
Everyone's for sale: Digital media properties are all in trouble - mudil
https://www.vanityfair.com/news/2018/12/a-generation-of-digital-media-darlings-prepares-for-a-frigid-winter
======
mudil
I left this comment before on a different thread.

As a publisher of the medical technologies news website (since 2004), I can
tell you that what we have now is monopolized internet. Few entities, like
Google and FB, took over the internet and crafted the landscape to their
advantage. They monopolized ads revenue, search traffic, and more importantly,
they are actively spying on the general public, taking away any possible
advantages from publishers. So website for doctors cannot make money by
advertising to doctors. Doctors will see Google ads on Candy Crush. The result
is a dearth of advertising money for publishers and regulations aimed at
destroying any attempt to take over these behemoths.

When was the last time you saw GFPR notice on Facebook or Google? Do you think
publishers enjoy having "Please Donate" pop-ups? When was the last time you
heard of investment rounds in online publishers?

In the olden days we had websites and blog networks being born, Gawker,
Weblogs Inc, TechCrunch network, political networks, etc etc. And what do we
have now? Central stations with fake news shenanigans and retarded memes.
While publishers, including your local newspaper and your favorite websites,
are struggling.

